# No Monitor/Mouse/KB No Ram No Beeps



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

System Specs:
HP Pavillion Elite e9120y
X4 AMD PhenomII 
Vista 64-bit
8GB Ram*
*M2N78-LA Violet3 Motherboard
Samsung 50" Plasma Monitor DVItoHDMI
ATI Radeon HD4350 Video Card

So I wake up today and turn on my TV to see a single message in the upper left-hand corner stating "Reboot and select proper boot device." I restart and see that it's not recognizing the main 1TB HDD and once again it states the previous message. I restart again and load the BIOS to see it states that no drives are installed. 

So, I go in and extract the HDD, load it into an enclosure, and it fires right up. I return the HDD and attempt a reboot. The machine powers up, fans spin, no beeps sound. Now, the Plasma monitor says weak or no signal. I connect a VGA monitor and reboot with nothing but a blank screen. I connect the computer to a CRT TV with HDMI ports and see "No Signal." 

I've removed the mobo battery twice in an attempt to reset CMOS as I do not have button that I can find. I've sequentially removed each stick of ram and rebooted with no change. Always blank screen and "no signal." I've unplugged/replugged connections on the mobo. Neither my mouse or keyboard will light up when connected. I've removed each ram stick and have yet to hear a single beep, even with all of them removed.

If anyone can help or provide me with some insight I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you!

-Pegbearde


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a hardware failure. Pull it apart and test. There is a guide here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello pegbeard

Welcome to TSF(Tech Support Forums)
My first suspect would be that 300 watt psu, a chaep or low quality psu can do loads of damage to a pc. That video card needs more then 300 watts. That psu could have sorted a sata power connector or over volted an item on the motherboard.


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. I guess I didn't realize that the PSU was so low. It's run fine for over a year now. I am just hoping it's not the entire motherboard. 

Also, thanks for the Bench testing guide. I hope I don't have to down that route. 

Has anyone else had/seen this problem before? Usually I just glean info I find off of the internet to narrow down my solutions without getting into the guts of my PC until i know exactly what I need to do.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

The only way to be sure is to take out each componet and test it to see if it works or not. Have you tried a diffrent sata power plug? See if you can borrow a 500 watt psu, or a volt meter and test the plugs. I wouldn't know exactly why ur pc would do that as the one I use is a compaq. Mine has been running fine for over a year but I didn't keep the original psu. You should be able to see the specs listed for mine in my profile. But I changed the psu with a 500 watt seasonic to avoid any problems. Also you can run a drive test from the mfg of the hdd, that might be a hitachi but the specs don't list the maker of the hdd I found here HP Pavilion Elite e9120y Desktop PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion Elite e9120y Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I've removed the HDD and put it in an enclosure for the time being. So, I know it's not that. I may try a new power supply. People around the net seem to think it could be the RAM. But, I thought it odd that it would not beep at all, even with each stick removed. As I understand it, motherboard beeps are a way of diagnosing stuff, yes? Thanks again for all the responses and advice. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all the RAM-power on and you should get a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker. If the beep is heard your Mobo is probably OK.
Running that underpowered PSU for that length of time could have done some damage by not supplying the required power to the hardware.
I would suggest a bench test. We suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes when a motherboard beeps its saying something even if the ram is taken out there will be beeps indicating no ram installed. If you want to be sure you can use memtest86 and test each stick of ram for 4 or more passes. Here is the link Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
I would test the drive in case hitachi are not reliable drives and I'm laready looking in to replacing mine since its showing an error in the hp system tools.


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

Can I bench test without removing the mobo from the tower? I'm really intimidated about handling it. I don't mind grounding myself and plugging/unplugging, but taking it out scares me. I wonder why it asked for a boot device in the first place and why I cannot even get a monitor to work to get into BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu to try first


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

I've replaced the PSU with a Corasair CX600 and nothing changed. The fans all spin up and then nothing. I am going to attempt a bench test. What are some things I should probably look for?


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

The bench test was a failure. No POST and No Beeps (even with no ram). I've gutted my machine and have tried everything that has been suggested. What now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the system does not boot after properly performing the Bench Test, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

If you have any friends with a pc simalair to yours you can ask them to test your ram, video card, and hard drive in thier pc to make sure it all works. My guess would be the motherboard, as time goes on comonets degrade and that includes that low qaulity 300 watt lite-on psu.


----------



## pegbeard (Mar 22, 2011)

The HDD works in an enclosure, I've swapped the video card, the power supply is new. So, that narrows down what isn't wrong. What about the no beeping without ram? Does this indicate the motherboard needs replaced?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No beeps means either the motherboard or CPU, most commonly it's a motherboard.


----------

